#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-16
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Done. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3291/+sourcepub/9257332/+listing-archive-extra
<lubot> * acheronuk lays bets on how long arm64 will take
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Thank you!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-17
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 @mitya57 It built!  🎉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YAY!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can we ship it? 😆
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, fix the rest of the redeps :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> #1 priority right now
<lubot> * acheronuk #1 priority is a cold 🍺
<lubot> <mitya57> @acheronuk, Hooray
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in cosmic-proposed now
<valorie> I thought acheronuk was saying he has a cold
<valorie> but a cold 🍺 is better
<valorie> lol
#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-18
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu24~8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Doesn't seem like too bad of a test regression.
<lubot> <mitya57> I am travelling today. Will look later, maybe tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Any reason not to just ask for a removal?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It hasn't had a release, it's Ubuntu-only, and has no rdeps
<lubot> <mitya57> It has reverse dependencies I think?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope, I just checked :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Oh, then ask for removal definitely :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Doing :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .
<lubot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/+bug/1782326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782326 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Please remove qtpim from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<lubot> <acheronuk> working with simon to fix issues for 5.11 rdeps etc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're making good headway I think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's continue coordination in here instead of via PM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/4:17.12.3-0ubuntu5 seems to be fixed
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Yep. That is what I was thinking
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looking at u1db-qt now
<lubot> <acheronuk> depends qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin, which in 5.9.5 is a transitional package, and which seems dropped in 5.11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In other news, the Qt transition in Debian is halted in waiting for the ffmpeg transition
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which means that qtwebengine will be FTBFS yet again when it's no-change rebuilt
<lubot> <acheronuk> always something!
<lubot> <acheronuk> notest update output:
<lubot> easy: 214+0: a-41:a-39:a-39:i-39:p-28:s-28
<lubot>     * amd64: akonadi-backend-sqlite, gammaray, gammaray-dev, gammaray-plugin-bluetooth, gammaray-plugin-kjobtracker, gammaray-plugin-positioning, gammaray-plugin-quickinspector, gammaray-plugin-waylandinspector, gchempaint, gcrystal, gcu-bin, gcu-plugin, kalzium, kamoso, kde-full, kde-spectacle, kde-standard, kdeedu, kdegraphics, kdevelop, libgcu0v5, libkf5purpose-bin, libkf5purpose-dev, libqt5webview5, libqt5webview5-dev, libu1db-qt5-3, libu1db-qt5-dev,
<lubot> libu1db-qt5-doc, libu1db-qt5-examples, okular, plasma-kdevelop, plasma-widgets-addons, qml-module-gsettings1.0, qml-module-org-kde-purpose, qml-module-qtwebview, qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts, qtcreator, qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin, qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0, qtwebview5-examples
<lubot> <acheronuk> not too big a list
<lubot> <tsimonq2> $ reverse-depends qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<lubot> Reverse-Depends
<lubot> ===============
<lubot> * libu1db-qt5-3
<lubot> * qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts
<lubot> * qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<lubot> * twinkle
<lubot> <tsimonq2> twinkle oddly has it as an alternative dependency; it's non-blocking but I'll file a bug anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All others are fixed
<lubot> <acheronuk> :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> breaking  qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts breaks purpose, and that breaks kdevelop and some other things. so fixing qml-module-ubuntu-onlineaccounts should know the list down a lot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accounts-qml-module/0.6+17.04.20170405-0ubuntu2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=904029
<ubottu> Debian bug 904029 in twinkle "twinkle: Please remove alternative dependency on qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin" [Normal,Open]
<lubot> * acheronuk test builds Plasma 5.13 against  Qt 5.11 :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Kool :)
<lubot> <JBBgameich> There's also a new upstream release available for accounts-qml-module FYI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should really really get that in Debian if it isn't there already.
<lubot> <JBBgameich> No it isn't. I maintain the package for debian in an inofficial repository since it's a dependency of the Plasma Mobile settings app.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <JBBgameich> But of course it would be much better to upstream it into debian. I just have never done that yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JBBgameich, I can do that.
<lubot> <JBBgameich> 👍
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Just in case it's helpful, this is the packaging I currently use: https://gitlab.com/debian-pm/accounts-qml-module
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JBBgameich You might be interested in becoming a Debian Maintainer and comaintaining :)
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Why not :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You just need to hunt down^M^Mfind a Debian Developer or two in real life and sign their GPG key
<lubot> <ilyaishere> 🎉
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/multimedia:libs/vlc/vlc-qt-5.11.patch
<lubot> <acheronuk> I guess the last debian uploader will likely add such though
<lubot> <acheronuk> oh. 5.11 is in experimental? maybe they won't then
#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-19
<lubot> <acheronuk> webengine i386 "int64_t has weird alignment"
<lubot> <acheronuk> so maybe? https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/openSUSE:Factory/libqt5-qtwebengine/chromium-66.0.3359.170-gcc8-alignof.patch?expand=1
<bshah> re: hunting down^W^W finding a debian developers, it can be fixed at Akademy I think ;0
<tsimonq2> If only I had a way to get there.......
<tsimonq2> ENOMONEY
<bshah> @JBBgameich btw, https://community.kde.org/Akademy/2018/GPGKeys would recommend this :)
<tsimonq2> Unless you know someone who would happily pay the $2000 for me to be there... :P
<tsimonq2> Actually, more like $2200 if I want to avoid United Airlines (which I absolutely do)
<tsimonq2> I do plan on saving up though. If I end up footing my own bill, probably 2020...
<lubot> <acheronuk> @https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u1db-qt/0.1.5+15.10.20150826.1-0ubuntu3/+build/15143538
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u1db-qt/0.1.5+15.10.20150826.1-0ubuntu3/+build/15143538
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmmm
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<lubot> <acheronuk> not existsed since xenial
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not *built* since Xenial :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Pinged an AA
<lubot> <acheronuk> whatever.not going to get its depwait satisfied in an hurry
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk bug 1782569, sil2100 has it
<ubottu> bug 1782569 in u1db-qt (Ubuntu) "Please remove u1db-qt from Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782569
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😴
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I should have EOD'd 7 hours ago...)
<lubot> <acheronuk> ok. thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> np
#ubuntu-qt 2019-07-16
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 qca2 from ubnstable fails its build time tests with GCC 9. do you think there would any problem forcing GCC 8 for time being?
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [@mitya57 qca2 from unstable fails its build time tests with GCC 9. do you think …], https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=925809#12
<ubottu> Debian bug 925809 in src:qca2 "qca2: ftbfs with GCC-9" [Important,Open]
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe you can merge qt4-x11 instead (or cherry-pick the fix)?
<lubot> <RikMills> Ah. I missed that
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Maybe you can merge qt4-x11 instead (or cherry-pick the fix)?], Sure
<lubot> <mitya57> Or disable Qt 4 support, there is time to do that anyway
<lubot> <RikMills> I did think of only running the qt5 set of tests
<lubot> <mitya57> Actually maybe Qt 4 can just be synced. There is a lot of delta but I am not sure it's needed now that most of KDE is moved to Qt 5.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Actually maybe Qt 4 can just be synced. There is a lot of delta but I am not sur …], Might be worth a try. Can always add delta back. At the moment, I am having to cherry-pick quite a lot to get close to making it build!
<lubot> <x_sun> Any volunterrs to package https://github.com/Samsung/rlottie ?
<lubot> <x_sun> There's no stable version, so should be a snapshot I guess
#ubuntu-qt 2019-07-18
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2019-July/000379.html
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok, will do
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Ok, will do], Thanks :)
#ubuntu-qt 2019-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [@mitya57 https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2019-July/000379.ht …], Hmm, of three merge proposals one merged, one is work in progress and one has merge conflict. Maybe I will wait a bit.
<lubot> <RikMills> Ok. They are wayland fixes. Which is just trying to make a broken thing slightly less broken. 😉
<lubot> <mitya57> We have quite a lot of time before release, I hope David will finalize these fixes and then I will cherry-pick them. (Or maybe we will get them through 5.12.5 release)
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Probably a question you hear quite often: Is there an estimated date when Qt 5.12.4 will leave debian experimental? … (Qt 5.12 is required to get Plasma Mobile running properly on the Librem5)
<lubot> <mitya57> I am afraid not soon. I am going for vacation in a week and will be able to do it only when I return, unless someone else volunteers to handle it. Maybe it will be 5.12.5 directly (expected in end of August).
<valorie> meanwhile tsimonq2 is probably melting
#ubuntu-qt 2019-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtstyleplugins-src [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
#ubuntu-qt 2019-07-21
<lubot> <mitya57> Are there any users of quiterss or qbittorrent here? I need someone to verify the fix in bug 1833536. If you just use these apps on Bionic or Disco, and they do not crash, please add a comment on that bug.
<ubottu> bug 1833536 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Disco) "QuiteRSS crashes intermittently" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833536
#ubuntu-qt 2020-07-13
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 will we be still be able to have 5.15 for groovy?
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [@mitya57 will we be still be able to have 5.15 for groovy?], https://wiki.qt.io/Qt_5.15_Release says that 5.15.1 will be released in August 2019, and feature freeze is on August 27th.
<lubot> <mitya57> So I think yes. My time is very limited as usual so I can't afford time to make two transitions (first .0 then .1), but .1 looks possible.
<lubot> <RikMills> On debian IRC you said in 4 months for landing in debian, so I was not sure if that meant you were somehow too busy with work before then
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [So I think yes. My time is very limited as usual so I can't afford time to make …], ok :)
<lubot> <mitya57> “4 months” was a quote from https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2020-June/000421.html.
<lubot> <mitya57> By that time even Debian should have 5.15.1 (it will be slower than in Ubuntu).
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [“4 months” was a quote from https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/ …], Ah, right. That would be the plasma release date then, and that email is 1 month old.
<lubot> <RikMills> with that context, I am clear now on what is likely. thanks
<lubot> <mitya57> 3 months should be enough too. Also Debian's Plasma maintainers are even slower than me :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [3 months should be enough too. Also Debian's Plasma maintainers are even slower …], Yeah, I have been watching the emails about Plasma in debian. 🙄
